
NTT Docomo 5G Wireless White Paper [pdf] - MaysonL
https://www.nttdocomo.co.jp/english/binary/pdf/corporate/technology/whitepaper_5g/DOCOMO_5G_White_Paper.pdf
======
zw123456
There has been a lot of discussion about 5G in the wireless industry, but we
could be getting ahead of ourselves a little. To get the types of speeds being
talked about, they mention spectrum above 3Ghz. Although alluded to a bit in
the article, realistically to get the amount of spectrum needed (1000Mhz) they
are probably going to end up in the 60Ghz band. The propagation in that band
is very short, so the "densification" mentioned in the article would require a
huge number of small cells, far more than is currently envisioned. One big
stumbling block for some countries will be various regulatory bodies that
would have to sign off on all the fiber trenching and small cell
installations. Wireless backhaul is out of the question for C-RAN
realistically. I think when it comes (5G) it will be only practical to deploy
in dense urban areas in my view.

~~~
fieldforceapp
> it will be only practical to deploy in dense urban areas in my view

Docomo has an eye towards an initial roll-out in time for the 2020 Olympics,
and the development of a 'phantom cell' user plane makes a lot of sense given
the _device density_ Tokyo. The MIMO beam forming looks like a huge challenge.

Glad to see Docomo moving the goal post forward, though!

~~~
zw123456
Agreed, that is the perfect proving ground.

